# Intense shivering



## hells_angels_y2k

When I get really really really badly stressed or particularly upset about something I get this very extreme shivering. It kinda starts in my abdomen and works its was right through my bady in a matter of seconds. This happens every few seconds when it's bad.Does anyone else get this - I can so easily describe it as one of the worst feelings ever.


----------



## Guest

Yep, its one of the common physical symptoms of anxiety. I did that the day of my colon surgery and also the first time I had a colonoscopy done...


----------



## triage999

Yep me too!! It feels like a whole wave starting in your stomach and going right through your body, it makes my skin really sensitive to touch too. I hate it, I know that as soon as it starts happening my mind will very shortly follow suit with the (what if it happens when I am out) questions and when I get to that point there is no stopping it. I have a job interview on Monday and I am already terrified!! I get the shivers everytime I think about it.


----------



## Mfarley01

This happens to me as well, I actually ended up in hospital because of it!! I'm actually experiencing it right this moment, and am seriously considering going home from work. It is without doubt the most terrifying feeling I have ever experienced, and is also the most difficult to describe. I had a brainscan and a lumber puncture whilst in hospital, but nothing showed up. It makes me feel like I need to get away from wherever I am, and bury my head under the covers and hide in bed. Seems to just come on for no reason whatsoever, but I also seem to get terrible wind whenever it happens. Does anyone have any solution, or at least a description of what this is so I could tell my GP about it???


----------



## california123

It sounds a whole lot like a panic attack--I used to have them about 25 years ago. Here's a list of symptoms of Generalized Anxiety Disorder--do the symptoms sound familiar? If so, you might want to consider talking to your doctor about anti-anxiety meds to see if you can get control of this. I know how terrifying it can be. Take care.Symptoms of Generalized Anxiety Disorder The symptoms of anxiety range in intensity from feelings of uneasiness producing trembling and sweaty hands, to bouts of diarrhea, heart palpitations and full-blown panic attacks. Anxiety can cause complete, but temporary, memory blocks, or cause entirely inappropriate behavior. Long term severe worry, tension, irritability or depression, for no clear reason. Excessive or unwarranted worry (usually over work, finances, relationships, and health) Heart palpitations (rapid or irregular heartbeat) Sense of impending doom Difficulty or Inability to concentrate or mind going blank Muscle tension especially in the neck, shoulders, and chest; muscle aches; trembling or twitching in the muscles Diarrhea Chest pain Dry mouth Sweating or hot flashes Excessive sweating, sweaty palms Abdominal pain and/or diarrhea Undereating or overeating, loss of appetite Insomnia (difficulty falling or staying asleep, nightmares) Irritability Fatigue, headache, Easily fatigued Trembling or feeling shaky Rapid and shallow breathing, or feeling short of breath (hyperventilation) Loss of sex drive Being easily startled Occasional panic attacks Restlessness


----------



## dlt647

Yes, I get this every time I am confronted with a stressful situation. It is worse than the shivering you get from being cold. It is just uncontrollable shaking. I hate it.


----------



## Sandi M

Wow, I thought I was the only one with this problem. Nice to know I'm not alone. Usually I get it when I'm in a social situation with a lot of people I don't know. I get almost all the symptoms of social anxiety disorder, and shaking is a big part of it. It actually makes my whole back ache because I try to hold it in so no one will see. My dr gave me Elavil to take, but I just started so I don't know if it's working yet. Do any of you take anything for anxiety? I've heard of Zoloft but don't know of anyone who's tried it. Any ideas on how to get the shaking to stop?


----------



## valtaya

I am shocked.. I have just read the list that california123 put on and I said yes to every single one of them.. I had no idea it could have any of them symptoms. I just thought your mind went into overdrive and you wanted to stay home and not face anyone.. I had no idea at all that it cud cause so many other symptoms.. That does explain a whole lot of things for me and thank you so much for putting that list on here..


----------



## california123

Hi valtaya and all,If that list fits you, you might want to consider seeing a mental health professional who can prescribe medications to deal with the problem and also provide therapy and techniques to help you deal with anxiety. The combination of Xanax, an anti-anxiety med, plus Effexor XR, an anti-depressant that also treats anxiety, has changed my life. Chronic D stopped in 48 hours, I don't get anxiety attacks or tension headaches, and I look forward to getting up in the morning rather than dreading it. There is help. Take care.


----------



## layleswo

I wanted to tell you about what I found out about the shivering as well. When I have an extreme bowel movement, it triggers a response from my vagas nerve. If it's really bad, I may faint, but if it's a more mild reaction, I feel really whoozy and a few minutes later (after the bowel movement), my temperature drops and I shiver for a long time until my temp goes back up. This is because the nerve is telling your heart to slow down, which is why there's a chance of fainting, and why body temp plummets. Best thing to do is keep up salt-intake and always keep hydrated. Just went through a couple of episodes recently. Been pretty good these past couple of days. Hope that helps.


----------



## hells_angels_y2k

Thanks. That really helped. I always know when I'm gonna get the shivering becuase my toes go very cold. I mean, I always have cold toes, I get it alot (think I have an abnormal body temp







) but this will be sudden and gently, geniune shivering will start (cold shivering)... then, I get nausia, and then, the feeling that I'm gonna be sick which is when the shivering begins. Si it kinda has a process:1. Sudden temperature drop2. Gentle coldness shivering3. Nausia4. Feeling like you are gonna be sick5. Shivering/ShakingStep 5 usually takes over and lasts for a couple of hours or so with me and there is no getting rid of it. It rushes over my whole body in a matter of seconds, every few seconds.Has anyone ever woken up with this? I've jolted awake from dreams before and immediately felt the shivering coming over me.... Nasty...


----------



## california123

That could well be a panic attack. They come in all shapes and sizes and can definitely wake you up or appear out of the blue. They are so overwhelming. Take care.


----------

